# Info par produktiem >  Lodāmurs amatierim

## GEmachine

Visu laiku dzīvoju ar parasto lodāmuru, bet nereti par skādi nenāktu iespēja regulēt temperatūru. tātad ko sakāt par šādu brīnumu? Vai ir lietojams un vai ir vērts ņemt? galīgi nav nepieciešams profesionāli lietot. Tikai tā tīri hobija līmenī.

http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=VTSS5

----------


## Vinchi

Es tev labāk ieteiktu Weller WHS40 varbūt nav tā pati letākā izvēle, bet kvalitatīvs gan.

----------


## GEmachine

Kā jau teicu neesmu nekāds profesionālis un katru dienu (pat ne katru nedēļu) nelodēju. 45Ls tas tomēr padaudz priekš vidusskolnieka, kurš naudu pelna tikai vasarā  ::  Es vnk domāju vai tā lētā iekārtiņa tik sūdīga būs, vai tomēr var paņemt. Tā desmit gadus lodēju ar parastajiem lodāmuriem (sāku lodēt no kādiem 6 vai 7 gadiem visādus vadeļus :P ) Bet nu dažreiz ļoti derīgi būtu temperatūru regulēt.

----------

